# When is a pause not pause?



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

When Tivo decides after 3minutes to come up with a on screen menu to remind me the program is paused and unless I press to continue pause it will start playing the program.

Erm.... why would anyone think this was a good idea, if I have pasued a program it's going to because someone or something has interupted me and I maybe out of the room.

Noticed it with 'On Demand' so not sure if it's doing the same on recordings, only noticed it since the 3rd tuner was added.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Ugh I hope not.. I sometimes pause because I'm off somewhere else for 20 minutes.

Unpausing because you're reaching the end of the live buffer is fair enough, but definately not before then.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

when it's a jar 

might also be on youtube, seen it once but can't remember where.

also thought it strange


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

sjp said:


> when it's a jar


No, silly, that's a door


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Ugh I hope not.. I sometimes pause because I'm off somewhere else for 20 minutes.
> 
> Unpausing because you're reaching the end of the live buffer is fair enough, but definately not before then.


I'm hoping that it's something that only happens with the 'on demand' content.
The time it's giving before the message comes up is just silly


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

That's a VOD thing. The other VM STBs do the same.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Mimizuku no Lew said:


> That's a VOD thing. The other VM STBs do the same.


Good to know, but 3minutes is hardly time to get a drink made and the fastforward and rewind in the on demand content can fly past the point you want


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Mimizuku no Lew said:


> That's a VOD thing. The other VM STBs do the same.


I assume its because if you're watching VOD then you've claimed a "channel" used to broadcast the prog to your box (hence, I think, the occasional "VOD is unavailable - try later" messages which may be when the available bandwidth is already saturated) so having the ability to keep if paused indefinitely might be a bad idea.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Perhaps one day it will be smart enough to transfer it to your local hard disk and then watch it from there.


----------



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

kind of related....

on the S1 left arrow when playing a recording would go back to the description and pause the playing.

now left arow still goes back to the description, but leaves the recording playing in the pop up window.

it confused me a bit


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You can switch that window off by pressing the 'slow' button


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

deshepherd said:


> I assume its because if you're watching VOD then you've claimed a "channel" used to broadcast the prog to your box (hence, I think, the occasional "VOD is unavailable - try later" messages which may be when the available bandwidth is already saturated) so having the ability to keep if paused indefinitely might be a bad idea.


Yes, that was the explanation I was given for it.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

From the VM Tivo forum



> Re: Pause option
> [ New ]
> Options
> 
> ...


----------

